# Brachypelma Albopilosum hobby form vs true form



## Abbio (Oct 29, 2018)

Can someone please explain this to me?

What are the differences? 
How can i tell one from another? and identify which is which.

If anyone could show me pictures of the 2 that would really great  

Thanks!
Abby.


----------



## Greasylake (Oct 29, 2018)

"Hobby" or honduran form is generally less fluffy, has straighter hairs and at least to me looks more raggedy. 

Nicaraguan form is more fluffy and has curlier hairs. After looking at enough pictures of the two you get a sense for which is which and can identify them a lot easier.


----------



## Liquifin (Oct 29, 2018)

Honduran IMO have more of the "curly J shaped hair" than the Nicaraguan. Nicaraguan tends to have curly hairs as well, but it is not a curly as the Honduran. But the reason why people say Nicaraguan Curly Hairs are more curly is because they have way more hair than their Honduran counterpart. Here are some pics for your comparison
Honduran Curly Hair 3'' juvenile female












B. albopilosum Hobby Feeding



__ Liquifin
__ Oct 22, 2018
__
albopilosum
brachypelma
brachypelma albopilosum
curlyhair tarantula
feeding




						Feeding my girl named, Camilla. She loves the lateralis, but not so much on the dubias.
					
















Freshly Molted B. albopilosum



__ Liquifin
__ Aug 23, 2018
__ 1
__
albopilosum
brachypelma
brachypelma albopilosum
curlyhair tarantula




						Sorry for late pics. This is my girl, which was from 2 weeks ago, but I was too busy with...
					



Nicaraguan Curly Hair Adult female












Freshly Molted B. albopilosum



__ Liquifin
__ Apr 26, 2018
__ 4
__
albopilosum
brachypelma
brachypelma albopilosum
brachypelma sabulosum
curlyhair tarantula
guatemalan redrump tarantula
sabulosum




						My beautiful Honduran or Nicaraguan Curly Hair named Rosa. She is ready to breed once she...
					
















No eggsac yet... But Fat.



__ Liquifin
__ Oct 20, 2018
__
albopilosus
brachypelma albopilosum
curlyhair tarantula
female
gravid
mature female
tliltocatl
tliltocatl albopilosus




						it's only been a month since I bred Rosa with Sr. Floof. I hope to get a sac soon. She still...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Greasylake (Oct 29, 2018)

This thread may help.
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/br...-vs-brachypelma-albopilosum-nicaragua.288738/


----------



## antinous (Oct 29, 2018)

There are plenty of threads discussing this, many recent. Have a read through these:

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/brachypelma-albipolosum-honduras-vs-nicaragua.307064/
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/brachypelma-albopilosum-nicaraguan-vs-honduran.312669/


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 29, 2018)

Right, firstly it's Honduran form or Nicaraguan form, not "hobby" or "true", both types exist in the wild (link to pics of a WC MM of each type).

Unfortunately most people seem to think that all the Honduran ones in the hobby are hybridised to buggery, there are hybrids out there but to assume that every single Honduran albopilosum is some hybridised bastard is, quite frankly, nonsense.

Honduran albopilosum are mostly brown-black with a black/burnished copper carapace and copper tinged setae on the legs and abdomen.
Pic of my adult female.












0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum (Honduras)



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Aug 10, 2018
__
albopilosum
brachypelma
brachypelma albopilosum
curlyhair tarantula
honduran curly hair




						Kitana rocking her new suit.
					




Nicaraguan albopilosum is pretty much black with a black/gun metal carapace and bright white setae on the legs and abdomen. (Use Liquifin's pic to compare, mine's a rather nondescript-looking juvenile atm.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## AngelDeVille (Oct 29, 2018)

I wanted a Nicaraguan, but the breeder I got some other spiders from only had a Honduran.  She's curly enough for me.

I'm happy.  She sleeps on my pillow at night.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Funny 2


----------

